# MYSQL DUMP import -> HSQLDB



## detune (17. Juli 2005)

Hallo, 

  möchte gern für ein bestehendes kleines Java Programm,die OpenGeoDB verwenden  
  ( http://opengeodb.sourceforge.net/ ).  

  Nun würde ich den DB Satz (MYSQL) am liebsten in der HSQLDB haben, damit ich den Nutzern es nicht zumuten muss noch einen MYSQL Server am laufen zu haben. 

  Stellt sich die frage wie importier ich die GeoDB sauber in HSQLDB?  

 Hab es erstmals mit einem export DUMP von MYSQL Administrator versucht, und dessen dan mit dem DatabaseManager von HSQLDB auszuführn. Aber die Syntax des Scripts, gibt wohl zu grosse Unterschiede auf, kriege fehlermeldungen geschmissen ab der ersten Zeile an.  


  Greetz 

  Detz


----------

